# Seatbelt Harness?



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good seatbelt harness? Sophie is 8 months and it needs to attach to the seatbelt. Thanks!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

We bought one that had a picture of a V on the packaging - seemed like a good omen  and it has been fine. Unfortunately i cant remember the brand name :-\


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I just picked one up from petsmart called the Easy rider. Ruby seems to not mind it. Started her on it at 4 months. Make sure you get the extra piece that is sold separately the makes it longer for the dog to be able to move around a little in the back seat. 

I got Ruby a small since she is on the small end at 25 lbs at 5 months so you would probably need a medium


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We bought the king that locks into the seatbelt lock itself instead of going around the strap. We bought a medium based on the chart on the back. The brand is Clix Car Safe.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We too bought the Easy Rider from Pet Smart. It has not worked out for us. If anyone wants it, I'll be happy to send it to you. Send me a pm, and I won't share your info with a 3rd party ;D !


----------



## HoBoJoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I was just wondering if RubyRoo could tell me the name of the piece that is sold separately for the easy rider that makes it longer? I have been trying to search for it but have had no luck. I think it would really help our seatbelt situation.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I found it next to the seatbelt harnesses at Petsmart. I think it is made by easy rider. It is a tether and just hooks around the seatbelt. I just checked Petsmart online and didn't see it so may only be in stores.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We tried several, and Rosie was a houdini and managed to get out of them (severe separation anxiety).


----------

